# How much does a  book title influence you when you are considering buying it?



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2020)

As an author selecting the best title for a book is difficult for me.  Today I was talking to a lady at my drug insurance company.  After a fun conversation I mentioned I was a writer and told her about a book I'd written and the title.  She said she'd buy a book with that title, not even knowing anything about it.  Now, she could have been just being nice, but it did set me to thinking again about my long time problem, how to select a title that catches the eye.  With so many books out there now that anyone anywhere can publish a book about anything, it's even more important.  Even if you get a large publishing house to publish it, they rarely provide any publicity.  Only the big names or ain't it awful stories get a publishing budget.  For the most part the author has to do all the work her/himself.

One of the things I did was try different names on a book, one at a time of course, and then offer it for free under each subesquent title.  Some title didn't have any takers and some had quite a bunch.  So I'd keep the effective title.  But that can get cumbersome to implement.

In the next few months my latest book will be uploaded.  I have a title I like, but I have no idea if it is a good one, since as an author, my mind thinks differently than a lot of others.

How would you suggest I go about selecting titles?


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 10, 2020)

For example if a book is titled Dear Henry...I'm not even gonna bother with it because it already tells me it's nothing I'll be interested in.

However, I recently got a book called The Witness. It's a good book so far. Same two words but it tells me something juicy awaits.

You have to pick something that will mean something to you and yet something that will tempt your readers to pick it up and see what it is.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 10, 2020)

The book title is what draws me to a book first, then the description. The description has to hold my interest and make me want to read more therefore purchasing the book.  

 I've been drawn to many titles that sound interesting only to read the description and be turned off from buying the book.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> For example if a book is titled Dear Henry...I'm not even gonna bother with it because it already tells me it's nothing I'll be interested in.
> 
> However, I recently got a book called The Witness. It's a good book so far. Same two words but it tells me something juicy awaits.
> 
> You have to pick something that will mean something to you and yet something that will tempt your readers to pick it up and see what it is.


Thank you.   I know all that.  I don't know how to read the  minds of someone who thinks differently than I do.  For example I would not be attracted to a book called The Witness.  Years back there was a book called The Bridges of Madison County.  It was a bestseller.  The title turned me off.  At the time I read it to see what was selling.  The Harry Potter books sucked to me.  But others loved them.  I read part of one to my grandson in-law when he was seven and I was bored to death.  Then I learn that Harry was initially written to be a girl and the author changed the sex to be a boy so it would sell better.  I would have been more likely to like it if it was a girl.   James Michner's book The Source would never have attracted me because of the title.  I read it because my boyfriend loved it.  I read it to get to know my boyfriend better.  The book The Notebook had a sucky title.  It sold big time.  And these days people often buy online....


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> The book title is what draws me to a book first, then the description. The description has to hold my interest and make me want to read more therefore purchasing the book.
> 
> I've been drawn to many titles that sound interesting only to read the description and be turned off from buying the book.


Writing a good description is tricky.  It has to be shot and to the point.  I never buy because of any of this.  I like to look at parts of the book here and there to see if the writing is still as good later as it is in the beginning.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 10, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2020)

I will respond to what you deleted.  I want a title that sells.  What I'm asking is what appeals to you...what types of words.  If it has sex in the title in some form or another would that turn you off.  Would a title like Different From Me turn you off?  It happens to be a title for one of my books.  It's true to the content of the book....  This is just an example.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 10, 2020)

No. I would likely pick that up and look at it.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> No. I would likely pick that up and look at it.


How about if you saw it in a digital list online?  My books are ebooks.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 10, 2020)

Is there a place where we can read about the book like the covers on the books themselves?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I will respond to what you deleted.  I want a title that sells.  What I'm asking is what appeals to you...what types of words.  If it has sex in the title in some form or another would that turn you off.  Would a title like Different From Me turn you off?  It happens to be a title for one of my books.  It's true to the content of the book....  This is just an example.


I would definitely not buy a book that had ''sex'' in the title.

I'm an avid reader ,  and as @Becky1951  said..  first the title has to draw me then the description.

For example I was intrigued when  I first saw 50 shades of Gray... but as soon as I realised what it was about I put the book back down.. I never did read it. I also agree with you about Harry Potter  , completely bored me silly... yet it was a smash hit... would it have been without the movies tho'?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Is there a place where we can read about the book like the covers on the books themselves?


Yes, you have to click on the title.  I'm not trying to sell a book here, because the last time I did that I was attacked by a lurker who was mad at someone else.  It caused me all kinds of professional hassles and one of the moderators was kind enough to remove the stuff I had about several books.  None of them are available on Amazon because they want to own rights to the authors book.  So if ever anyone here wants to know about how to find them I will let you know some other way.  Here's the cover for this book.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 10, 2020)

May I ask what the book is about? Is it one about religious differences?


----------



## gennie (Sep 10, 2020)

I read with a Kindle and download most of my material from my local library or buy thru Amazon.  I read at least a book a week and often more.   

Cover Art more than title for me.  In choosing a book I've heard nothing about -  I try to determine genre and if the cover art doesn't indicate it (bodice rippers, sci-fi or religious - my personal never reads - usually do) the library page will.   Then I read description and the excerpt if offered.


----------



## asp3 (Sep 10, 2020)

I generally don't buy books, I usually check them out from the library in electronic format if possible.

When I do get a physical book from the library the title sometimes catches me, other times it's the art on the spine or the art on the cover that will catch my attention.  What I do next is to read the first page of book and if it catches me I check it out from the library.  For electronic books I'll check it out if it sounds interesting and then read the first page and check it back in if it doesn't interest me.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 10, 2020)

The title will catch my eye after I see who the author is.  If it isn't anyone I usually read or a first offering from an author I may purchase it after reading a synopsis.  Titles aren't all that important to me.  Sometimes, I have found they have nothing at all to do with the meat of the story.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2020)

I would bypass it judging the book by it's cover. The title seems non-descript, but if I leafed through it and read something of interest I might buy it.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> May I ask what the book is about? Is it one about religious differences?


It is a coming of age story of three young women of different faiths-Sheeawna a Christian, Akilah a Muslim and Mali a Hindu. Through many difficulties they discover their similarities and pursue a common goal with those of differing beliefs. It is a powerful story of growth, friendship and honor.

Some of the characters in the book are based on people I knew once upon a time.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 10, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I generally don't buy books, I usually check them out from the library in electronic format if possible.
> 
> When I do get a physical book from the library the title sometimes catches me, other times it's the art on the spine or the art on the cover that will catch my attention.  What I do next is to read the first page of book and if it catches me I check it out from the library.  For electronic books I'll check it out if it sounds interesting and then read the first page and check it back in if it doesn't interest me.


Ditto! I read what the books about. Titles don’t always paint a true picture of what the books about


----------



## jerry old (Sep 10, 2020)

Titles: 
" In the Belly of the Beast,"  you couldn't walk by that book without picking it up and reading the flyleaf."
However, such 'grabber'   titles are difficult to obtain.
Publishers have all types of employees that have a part in the actual publication, including those that can produce 'grabber'
titles.


----------



## jimbowho (Sep 10, 2020)

I'd be curious to understand how every book is a best seller, or number one.


----------



## jujube (Sep 10, 2020)

"You can't judge a book by its cover" or so they say.

Unless a title absolutely tells me about the subject of a book (as the above-mentioned _they_ say, a book titled "Lincoln's Doctor's Dog" would be a guaranteed best seller, as everyone likes to read about Lincoln, doctors and dogs), the title means little to me.  "A Tree Grows in Brooklyn" could be about urban forestry.  "Gone With the Wind" could be a listing of hurricane disasters.  Stephen King's "The Stand" could be about a demonically-possessed side table.  It's what is printed inside the cover or on the back that  counts.

That said, the cover art can immediately make me put the book down.  If it has WWII fighter planes on it, it's back on the shelf.  If the White House is on the cover, I know it's about politics and I get enough of that every day without curling up with it.  Most Westerns don't interest me. 

When I make my visits to the library, I may pick up 50 books and look at the blurb before I find the 10 I want to take home.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 10, 2020)

*How much does a book title influence you when you are considering buying it?*


Some

Gotta admit, I'm swayed by a familiar author



But

If the book is shiny?

I'm in



Phoenix said:


> How would you suggest I go about selecting titles?



Oh, words

Let's seeeeee

If it were a book about, saaaaay, dental hygiene 

I'd prolly make it catchy   

Like

*You Can't Handle The Tooth!*


----------



## deesierra (Sep 11, 2020)

I love browsing through thrift stores for books, and it's hard to say why a particular book title attracts my attention. But if the thrift store is that organized I am drawn to the mystery or supernatural categories. Then I read the first few pages. Either it interests me or it doesn't.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Titles:
> " In the Belly of the Beast,"  you couldn't walk by that book without picking it up and reading the flyleaf."
> However, such 'grabber'   titles are difficult to obtain.
> Publishers have all types of employees that have a part in the actual publication, including those that can produce 'grabber'
> titles.


I read part of  In the Belly of the Beast because of the title.  Since it was a true story I stopped reading part way through.  I didn't want to know that much about a killer's mind.  A lot of those titles the publishers select don't grab.  It's the promotion that does it.

I thank everyone for responding.  This is research for me...in a way.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Ditto! I read what the books about. Titles don’t always paint a true picture of what the books about


That's because one often can't give a true picture of what a book is about from the title. Selecting a good title is difficult.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 11, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> As an author selecting the best title for a book is difficult for me.  Today I was talking to a lady at my drug insurance company.  After a fun conversation I mentioned I was a writer and told her about a book I'd written and the title.  She said she'd buy a book with that title, not even knowing anything about it.  Now, she could have been just being nice, but it did set me to thinking again about my long time problem, how to select a title that catches the eye.  With so many books out there now that anyone anywhere can publish a book about anything, it's even more important.  Even if you get a large publishing house to publish it, they rarely provide any publicity.  Only the big names or ain't it awful stories get a publishing budget.  For the most part the author has to do all the work her/himself.
> 
> One of the things I did was try different names on a book, one at a time of course, and then offer it for free under each subesquent title.  Some title didn't have any takers and some had quite a bunch.  So I'd keep the effective title.  But that can get cumbersome to implement.
> 
> ...


Titles rarely lead me to buy books..  sometimes they capture my attention, but then I usually skim the book (in person or the "see inside" option online) before deciding if I want it.  

Very few exceptions.  One had the name of my hometown in the title-  I regretted buying it and won't even say what it was.  To say it was awful is an understatement.  

Two others were better.  First,* LBJ:  THE MAN WHO KILLED KENNEDY*.  I rarely buy books as soon as they're published, generally wait for the price to come down, but this was an exception.  

Second, this title drew me in and it was definitely worth it:  *There Goes My Everything: White Southerners in the Age of Civil Rights, 1945-1975.  *As I read it, I could almost picture the individuals whining that old Engelbert Humperdinck song 'There goes my reason for liiiiiiiving...'


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 11, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> That's because one often can't give a true picture of what a book is about from the title. Selecting a good title is difficult.


I'm with you on that.  
With the most recent book I self-published, I'm hoping the subtitle is present in online distribution channels, as that wasn't the case with the previous book.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 11, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Yes, you have to click on the title.  I'm not trying to sell a book here, because the last time I did that I was attacked by a lurker who was mad at someone else.  It caused me all kinds of professional hassles and one of the moderators was kind enough to remove the stuff I had about several books.  None of them are available on Amazon because they want to own rights to the authors book.  So if ever anyone here wants to know about how to find them I will let you know some other way.  Here's the cover for this book.View attachment 121868


Re:  Amazon-  are you sure?

I know if a person publishes through Amazon (I think it's called Kindle) that's the case, but not if you go through a different company then it's listed for sale on Amazon.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Re:  Amazon-  are you sure?
> 
> I know if a person publishes through Amazon (I think it's called Kindle) that's the case, but not if you go through a different company then it's listed for sale on Amazon.


They have been taken to court about this.  I buy nothing from them unless I can't get it any other place.  The guy is despicable.  I don't do business with people of his kind.  If you self publish through another company you are still at the mercy of Amazon. I'd rather sell nothing than do business with a company who abuses other people including authors.  It's like telling a man it's okay to beat his wife, because she isn't you.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 11, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> They have been taken to court about this.  I buy nothing from them unless I can't get it any other place.  The guy is despicable.  I don't do business with people of his kind.  If you self publish through another company you are still at the mercy of Amazon. I'd rather sell nothing than do business with a company who abuses other people including authors.  It's like telling a man it's okay to beat his wife, because she isn't you.


What guy?

I've noticed when books sell through Amazon or other retailers the amount I receive (royalties/revenues) is lower than when copies are sold through the company I publish with, but that's all I've noticed.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 11, 2020)

I'm another avid reader. I'm certainly put off by certain titles. The picture on the front should reflect the content of the book, so I'm often drawn to the cover. I can see how difficult it must be to choose just the right title, to attract the type of reader your book is aimed at. However, it should not be misleading.
The last book I read was entitled 'The Soul of Ancient Egypt'. I expected it to be about the ancient religion of Egypt. In fact it was about the history of modern Egypt. I enjoyed it but felt cheated. 
If readers enjoy your book, they will remember your name and look for more books written by you. So you must be honest about the genre.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 11, 2020)

If I think about the titles that have grabbed me when I am not specifically looking for something, then I have to reflect on those titles that caused me to pick up a book in an airport bookstore when I am in a hurry to find something to read before the next flight. Again, I know nothing about the Authors. Titles that have gotten my attention include:

The Gift of Rain
The Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet
A Bartender's Tale

I have no idea why I was attracted to those titles, but they were all excellent books and I went on to read additional books by those writers. I will turn away from anything that looks religious or like a cheesy romance.


----------



## jujube (Sep 11, 2020)

I'm reading a really enjoyable book right now: "Good Dogs Don't Make it to the South Pole" by Hans-Olav Thyvold.  If you like books told from the view of a dog, this will delight you.  The author knows how to turn a phrase.


----------



## Treacle (Sep 11, 2020)

The title may draw my attention. I would then read the back of the book for a basic outline of the story and I would skim read the first page of the book and that will determine whether I would buy it or borrow it from the library. I always feel that  the opening page  is the key  to whether I will be  interested in the book. I have always done this. Perhaps it is the first page that determines the style of writing and that is a key factor for me.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> What guy?
> 
> I've noticed when books sell through Amazon or other retailers the amount I receive (royalties/revenues) is lower than when copies are sold through the company I publish with, but that's all I've noticed.


Bezos the owner of Amazon.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 11, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Bezos the owner of Amazon.


Oh.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I'm another avid reader. I'm certainly put off by certain titles. The picture on the front should reflect the content of the book, so I'm often drawn to the cover. I can see how difficult it must be to choose just the right title, to attract the type of reader your book is aimed at. However, it should not be misleading.
> The last book I read was entitled 'The Soul of Ancient Egypt'. I expected it to be about the ancient religion of Egypt. In fact it was about the history of modern Egypt. I enjoyed it but felt cheated.
> If readers enjoy your book, they will remember your name and look for more books written by you. So you must be honest about the genre.


Mine fit in multiple genres.   But they are not general fiction either.  A lot of the experience represented here is relative to books in hard copy.  Mine are digital.  While you can download the first 10 -15 percent of the book for free to see if it is to your liking before you decide to  buy, it is not the same as picking it up in the bookstore and paging through it.  They will stay digital for economic reasons on my part.  If that means no one buys them, so be it.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 11, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Mine fit in multiple genres.   But they are not general fiction either.  A lot of the experience represented here is relative to books in hard copy.  Mine are digital.  While you can download the first 10 -15 percent of the book for free to see if it is to your liking before you decide to  buy, it is not the same as picking it up in the bookstore and paging through it.  They will stay digital for economic reasons on my part.  If that means no one buys them, so be it.


I think being able to read the first few pages, along with table of contents if there is one, should be enough for a person to decide about buying the book.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 11, 2020)

I cannot buy any more books, I have way too many, & I don't seem to part with them.  I use the library only, for ebooks & paper books.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 11, 2020)

An interesting title does catch my eye, and I will consider it, and will look into the book.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2020)

Pepper said:


> An interesting title does catch my eye, and I will consider it, and will look into the book.


That's what the title is for.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 11, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I cannot buy any more books, I have way too many, & I don't seem to part with them.  I use the library only, for ebooks & paper books.


Oh there's no such thing as too many books..  that's like saying too many cats!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 11, 2020)

This is a little off topic.  I just looked at a list of top/bestselling novels from 1959.  Then I looked at a list from 2019.  

I was really struck by the fact that a) I hadn't heard of most of the books from 2019;  b) all or almost all were by women; and c)  the books from 1959 included many well-known titles such as Hawaii, Advise and Consent, Doctor Zhivago, Goodbye Columbus, and Henderson the Rain King.  Even the pulpy stuff (like Goldfinger and Agatha Christie's Cat Among the Pigeons) had some literary merit.  

My conclusion:  Books, like movies, are in a steady downhill slide.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 11, 2020)

Also from 1959, A Separate Peace, The Appenticeship of Duddy Kravitz, The Tin Drum, The Loneliness of the Long Distance Runner.  Maybe it was just a good year for fiction.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 11, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> This is a little off topic.  I just looked at a list of top/bestselling novels from 1959.  Then I looked at a list from 2019.
> 
> I was really struck by the fact that a) I hadn't heard of most of the books from 2019;  b) all or almost all were by women; and c)  the books from 1959 included many well-known titles such as Hawaii, Advise and Consent, Doctor Zhivago, Goodbye Columbus, and Henderson the Rain King.  Even the pulpy stuff (like Goldfinger and Agatha Christie's Cat Among the Pigeons) had some literary merit.
> 
> My conclusion:  Books, like movies, are in a steady downhill slide.


Is the fact that most were by women somehow relevant?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> My conclusion:  Books, like movies, are in a steady downhill slide.



There are a lot of good writers out there.  I know some of them.  The big publishing houses are no longer publishing their work.  They want ain't it awful books, ones that are guaranteed to make them a lot of money.  There's a lot of things a person can learn about the process by attending writers conferences and listening to those who have been in the business for a long time.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 11, 2020)

No, I don't think so, except that it might indicate that more novels are read by and written by women today than 60 years ago.  I don't know why that would be.  

Novel writing is something that women have been doing extremely well for hundreds of years, so no knock on their skills.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 11, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> There are a lot of good writers out there.  I know some of them.  The big publishing houses are no longer publishing their work.  They want ain't it awful books, ones that are guaranteed to make them a lot of money.  There's a lot of things a person can learn about the process by attending writers conferences and listening to those who have been in the business for a long time.


It's always been difficult for an "unknown" to break in with traditional publishing.  You can check famous writers from previous generations and see how many times their work was rejected.  
My reason for taking the self-publishing route:  I didn't want any changes made to my material.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 11, 2020)

jujube said:


> I'm reading a really enjoyable book right now: "Good Dogs Don't Make it to the South Pole" by Hans-Olav Thyvold.  If you like books told from the view of a dog, this will delight you.  The author knows how to turn a phrase.



I was going to say something about that giving me paws but I decided not to.


----------



## Treacle (Sep 11, 2020)

A number of female writers wrote using  'male nom de plumes' in order to 'get into' a male dominated world of writing eg George Elliot

J K Rowling uses Robert Gailbraith for her crime mysteries. Not sure how that fits in with the above but perhaps she wanted to move away from her 'Harry Potter' novels!!

Just wanted to add to @JimBob1952  #48


----------



## jerry old (Sep 11, 2020)

Phoenix
The title is an attempt to get you to pull the book out of the shelf-that is it's primary function, especially with authors your not
familiar with.

Jim Bob: 
'give me paws'   cute


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Phoenix
> The title is an attempt to get you to pull the book out of the shelf-that is it's primary function, especially with authors your not
> familiar with.
> 
> ...


Yes, I know.  I've been writing since 1981.  I just wanted input from people here.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2020)

Treacle said:


> A number of female writers wrote using  'male nom de plumes' in order to 'get into' a male dominated world of writing eg George Elliot
> 
> J K Rowling uses Robert Gailbraith for her crime mysteries. Not sure how that fits in with the above but perhaps she wanted to move away from her 'Harry Potter' novels!!
> 
> Just wanted to add to @JimBob1952  #48


Or it's because of sexism.  She used her initials for that reason.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 11, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Mine fit in multiple genres.   But they are not general fiction either.  A lot of the experience represented here is relative to books in hard copy.  Mine are digital.  While you can download the first 10 -15 percent of the book for free to see if it is to your liking before you decide to  buy, it is not the same as picking it up in the bookstore and paging through it.  They will stay digital for economic reasons on my part.  If that means no one buys them, so be it.


I read a lot of the free samples on Google...and I have actually gone on to buy some of the books. However I prefer a 'proper' book and always buy the hard copy. I love being surrounded by books, and as many of mine are non-fiction, they are often used for reference.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 12, 2020)

Treacle said:


> A number of female writers wrote using  'male nom de plumes' in order to 'get into' a male dominated world of writing eg George Elliot
> 
> J K Rowling uses Robert Gailbraith for her crime mysteries. Not sure how that fits in with the above but perhaps she wanted to move away from her 'Harry Potter' novels!!
> 
> Just wanted to add to @JimBob1952  #48



Forgot about Middlemarch, certainly one of the greatest novels ever written.  But my all time favorite among women writers is Edith Wharton.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 12, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I read a lot of the free samples on Google...and I have actually gone on to buy some of the books. However I prefer a 'proper' book and always buy the hard copy. I love being surrounded by books, and as many of mine are non-fiction, they are often used for reference.


Any book is a "proper" book.  I understand wanting to hold something in one's hands.  But the author goes to the same amount of work for an ebook as for a hard copy. 


JimBob1952 said:


> Forgot about Middlemarch, certainly one of the greatest novels ever written.  But my all time favorite among women writers is Edith Wharton.


I don't know that book or author.  I write the kind of stuff I'd like to read.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 12, 2020)

Getting back to the importance of titles.  About 15 years ago I was on a crowded commuter train and a woman standing next to me was reading a book. Having grown up in NY, I'm well aware of train etiquette.  Only noobs and tourists engage strangers in conversation - or even make eye contact - unless the train stops unexpectedly for 30 seconds or longer, a fellow rider has an adorable baby or toddler in tow, or a particularly offensive passenger just made his/her way through the car.    

Nevertheless, this book's title was so compelling that I couldn't help but break an ironclad social contract. I tapped her on the shoulder, apologized for the intrusion, and said that I was intrigued by the title. Was the book any good? 

She replied that she'd seen the title while idly browsing a book store table, was likewise very curious, took the plunge, and was happy to report that it was quite good. End of interaction. Armageddon wasn't triggered by my breach of social conventions. 

I bought the book shortly thereafter, enjoyed it immensely and recommended it to several friends who also liked it. 

On an aside, not long after I read it, my husband was talking to a fabric supplier who happens to be Iranian.  Something came up about Middle Eastern politics and my husband made an insightful remark that surprised Joseph.  He asked, "How do you know that?"  
My husband replied that I'd talked to him about that part of Iranian life while reading _Lipstick Jihad_.

Hubby said that Joseph's eyebrows shot up and he said slowly, "Your wife read _Lipstick Jihad_? That's impressive." It had been recently published and while popular among Iranian emigres, it was far less so among mainstream Americans. 

Truth is, _Lipstick Jihad: A Memoir of Growing up Iranian in America and American in Iran_, would probably never would have blipped on my radar screen if not for the prominent _Lipstick Jihad_ portion of the title and the lady on the train.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 12, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Getting back to the importance of titles.  About 15 years ago I was on a crowded commuter train and a woman standing next to me was reading a book. Having grown up in NY, I'm well aware of train etiquette.  Only noobs and tourists engage strangers in conversation - or even make eye contact - unless the train stops unexpectedly for 30 seconds or longer, a fellow rider has an adorable baby or toddler in tow, or a particularly offensive passenger just made his/her way through the car.
> 
> Nevertheless, this book's title was so compelling that I couldn't help but break an ironclad social contract. I tapped her on the shoulder, apologized for the intrusion, and said that I was intrigued by the title. Was the book any good?
> 
> ...


Nonfiction is a whole different beast in terms of the ability to sell it.  If it's creative nonfiction which tells a story people are much more likely to buy it than fiction.  Nonfiction in general sells better.  That is an interesting title.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 12, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Any book is a "proper" book.  I understand wanting to hold something in one's hands.  But the author goes to the same amount of work for an ebook as for a hard copy.
> 
> I don't know that book or author.  I write the kind of stuff I'd like to read.


Middlemarch, by George Eliot, is the kind of stuff I like to read.  So is The House of Mirth by Edith Wharton.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 12, 2020)

How a book is written is very important. The author's standard of education is very evident in his/her writing. There have been several times when I have been drawn to a book but have quickly discarded it, because poor English really puts me off.
Interestingly, the last two books I have bought have been written by people from the Middle East, and their language skills are actually better than many American/British writers.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 13, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> Forgot about Middlemarch, certainly one of the greatest novels ever written.  But my all time favorite among women writers is Edith Wharton.


Although familiar with her name, I don't believe I've ever read any of Ms. Wharton's works.  I'll have to check out _The House of Mirth_.  Thanks for the recommendation.  Ditto Eliot's _Middlemarch_.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 13, 2020)

Wharton's  Ethan Frome is an unexpected, delicious read.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Wharton's  Ethan Frome is an unexpected, delicious read.


I decided to look this up online.  They wouldn't allow me to see the first few pages.  So  I looked elsewhere to see what it is about.  When I read about it, I decided it was not for me.  I've had so many tragedies in my life, I don't need to read someone's dark view of life in the fiction they write.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 13, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I decided to look this up online.  They wouldn't allow me to see the first few pages.  So  I looked elsewhere to see what it is about.  When I read about it, I decided it was not for me.  I've had so many tragedies in my life, I don't need to read someone's dark view of life in the fiction they write.


Amazon.  As often happens when books are reprinted, there are a few versions.  Click on the one that shows a snowy background, and you can get the "see inside" option.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 13, 2020)

If the title has some romance in it I'll def pick it up and read the back...but let's say it has something to do w/vampire romance I'm out.  Not in to vampires.
I pretty much know what kind of books I like......but ya , if the story on the back doesn't grab me, I'll keep looking.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 13, 2020)

*It may draw attention from me, as a book to look at. When looking I browse my favorite genre and authors first.  THEN if a title jumps out at me I will give it a closer look.  I am more interested in what the story is.  
Sometimes the title, alone can be deceiving.  Think "To Kill a Mockingbird" or, my favorite book "A Tree Grows in Brooklyn"  neither title would have convinced me to buy the books, but they are good books.*


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Amazon.  As often happens when books are reprinted, there are a few versions.  Click on the one that shows a snowy background, and you can get the "see inside" option.


Okay, I did that.  Thanks.  Trouble is, it only gave me one page even though it said I would get more if I signed in, so I signed in. I still got only one long page.  The writing on that first page did not impress me.  The style is poor.  It made me realize I've learned a lot about writing and made me feel better about my own, since this is seen as a good book and a classic.  Thanks.  That is reassuring.  I also know that when she was writing, accepted styles were different from what they are now.  I remember in lit class in college the professor talked about that...the way writing styles had changed since the early days.  I had written one of my papers in the old style.  That's when he talked about it.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 13, 2020)

removed


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2020)

jerry old said:


> I don't know which weird characters first appeared,  in print or TV entry came first?
> As adults, vampires, zombies, books should not be of interest to us, but their cranking them out,
> Wonder how books on Big Foot are selling (giggle).


I have a friend who writes those kinds of books to get the demons out of his head, post Vietnam.  He has severe PTSD.  He said writing those stories is far better therapy for him than all the drugs they used to give him.  He refused to take them after a time.

I "had" a friend who stopped being my friend because I did not believe in Big Foot.  She knew she had seen one.  I said what did he look like?  She said, "A hairy Mexican."


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 14, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Although familiar with her name, I don't believe I've ever read any of Ms. Wharton's works.  I'll have to check out _The House of Mirth_.  Thanks for the recommendation.  Ditto Eliot's _Middlemarch_.




She also wrote The Age of Innocence, turned into a pretty good film by Martin Scorcese.  Also an excellent writer of short stories.  And don't forget Jerry Old's recommendation on Ethan Frome, which you can read in a couple of hours.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 14, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I generally don't buy books, I usually check them out from the library in electronic format if possible.
> 
> When I do get a physical book from the library the title sometimes catches me, other times it's the art on the spine or the art on the cover that will catch my attention.  What I do next is to read the first page of book and if it catches me I check it out from the library.  For electronic books I'll check it out if it sounds interesting and then read the first page and check it back in if it doesn't interest me.


Ditto


Phoenix said:


> I "had" a friend who stopped being my friend because I did not believe in Big Foot.  She knew she had seen one.  I said what did he look like?  She said, "A hairy Mexican."


Hahaha. I’m sorry but this is funny. 
Maybe it was a friend better off lost. 
It was her loss.


----------



## Victor (Sep 14, 2020)

Interesting question, as one who had read countless books and author of one published.
So many famous and notable authors choose very bad titles, such as Boredom (A. Moravia) or Nausea (Sartre)
Same is true in arts, business, etc.
You want a name that briefly encapsulates the novel in a few words and attracts the kind of readers who are your audience.  Short titles are best for novels, kids books.  My novel title is a play on words with 2 meanings. The title is the first thing people notice, then the cover art. Try to be fresh, original, play with some keywords in combinations.
So study the titles on Amazon or another site. Titles are not copyright.   You could choose a "buzzword" also, words that are supposed to appeal to everyone: love, free, joy, mother, liberty, hero etc. "Heart" as a metaphor is very very overused. So is family. The words should be understood by everyone regardless of their education.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 14, 2020)

Read 'The Kite Runner,' because the title and flyleaf attracted me.  The story is about Afghan Culture and rather gritty.
However, he also  discusses the attraction of knit flying and the prestige it has in that tortured land.
So, yes, I only picked up the book due to the title.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 14, 2020)

I look for books by interest area online and don't go by titles.   They mattered more in the days of shelf browsing.


----------



## Jules (Sep 14, 2020)

A couple of months ago there was an author on FB who was giving away his book.  He explained that selling via Amazon he was paid barely anything.  

I did download the book but being cowardly, I never opened it.  I always fear there might be a virus.  A couple of weeks later he was selling his whole series for $10, if I recall correctly.  It did seem like a novel way to market his books.  

As for the original question, when strolling through the library it’s the cover/spine that catch my attention.  A few words on the front maybe, not so much the title.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 4, 2020)

The title makes an impression on me, firstly .. then I look into what it's about and if the intro grabs me, I'll read it.

Just got "Lipstick Jihad", "The Leavers", "Too Much and Never Enough", and "The Last Girl: My Story of Captivity , and My Fight Against the Islamic State".


----------



## jerry old (Nov 24, 2020)

A peculiar title is "Where the Crawdads Sing" by Delia Owens
a first publication by an elderly author
A coming of age novel--girl raises herself in a swamp, then it turns into Grit Lit.
Published in 2017, has sold well over a million copies.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 24, 2020)

jerry old said:


> A peculiar title is "Where the Crawdads Sing" by Delia Owens
> a first publication by an elderly author
> A coming of age novel--girl raises herself in a swamp, then it turns into Grit Lit.
> Published in 2017, has sold well over a million copies.


The title is just to attract attention.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 24, 2020)

I buy a lot of audiobooks...I generally shop by author, or by genre.  Right now, for example, I'm obsessed with British police procedurals/mysteries .  When looking for a new series, I often search for "authors similar to ______________". 

In many cases, it seems like titles have very little to do with content.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 24, 2020)

ghostie post


----------



## Chet (Nov 24, 2020)

In general, an attention getting title, and a subtitle with more detail.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2020)

Pinky said:


> The title makes an impression on me, firstly .. then I look into what it's about and if the intro grabs me, I'll read it.
> 
> Just got "Lipstick Jihad", "The Leavers", "Too Much and Never Enough", and "The Last Girl: My Story of Captivity , and My Fight Against the Islamic State".


What did you think about these books, Pinky?


----------



## drifter (Dec 16, 2020)

More than it should.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 25, 2020)

Finally got around to reading 'Where the Crawdads Sing.'
Feel somewhat cheated, 350 pages all centered on a mystery- Then A Conclusion of One Page.'
I feel cheated.
The books readable, but  am unsure why it has sold over 6 million copies.
Seemed like a regional literature effort to me....


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 26, 2020)

I need to read a little of the plot even just a synopsis.  Same with a movie DVD before I buy it.


----------



## DaveA (Dec 28, 2020)

As Gary O stated, I'm also apt to be swayed by the author.  The title and/or cover jacket mean little IMHO. 

I buy NO fiction, only non-fiction, and little of that. I use the library and still read hard cover books. I've tried the various electronic forms of reading but always drift back to paper.  Fortunately, at my age, my eyes are still operating sufficiently well to allow me to read.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2020)

Pinky said: 


           The title makes an impression on me, firstly .. then I look into what it's about and if the intro grabs me, I'll read it.

Just got "Lipstick Jihad", "The Leavers", "Too Much and Never Enough", and "The Last Girl: My Story of Captivity , and My Fight Against the Islamic State".       



StarSong said:


> What did you think about these books, Pinky?


Sorry @StarSong  .. hadn't seen your question earlier.
All the books were eye-opening for me. 
I'm now reading Japanese Cdn. and Chinese Cdn. authors .. particularly books that take place in the 60's, in cities I grew up in. Many of my close friends during that time were Chinese Canadian, a few Japanese Cdn. kids, and Caucasian kids. We had lots of good times together.


----------

